# Teams lining up to trade for Miller



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> PHOENIX – Sometime between Steve Nash burying a three-pointer to force the second overtime, Leandro Barbosa seemingly pushing everyone into another five minutes of fun with his own catch-and-fire 24-footer and Peja Stojakovic throwing in the final dagger to end the entire thrilling, breathless affair, Chris Paul knew he was involved in something special.
> 
> "I was like, man, this is a blockbuster right here," Paul said. "An instant classic."
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=jy-itsyourmove020708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Trade Mike Miller to Houston please! 
I would like to have the deal that makes the Grizzles' GM look really really bad.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

We're done with those kind of deals, at least I hope so. :lol:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Send him to Denver.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd love to send him to Portland. They can take on Cardinal's contract and also give us Travis Outlaw in return. If we're simply looking for expiring contracts then Denver could be considered but I'd rather bring in another young player like Outlaw.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> I'd love to send him to Portland. They can take on Cardinal's contract and also give us Travis Outlaw in return. If we're simply looking for expiring contracts then Denver could be considered but I'd rather bring in another young player like Outlaw.


I don't see why they'd give up Outlaw for another wing. They already have Webster and Roy. Outlaw is very important to them and they'd just be sending Webster to the bench.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

You guys want battier back?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont think we would give up Battier for Miller. 
Battier is more valuable. He should make the all defensive team this year. He always marks the number one playmaker on the other team. Then consider that we have McGrady & Wells as the other two SG/SFs there really isnt any room left in the rotation. Luther might sneak in for a few minutes as well. 

We would love to take Conley or Lowry though. But I dont think you guys would part with these two theyu are serious talents.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> I'd love to send him to Portland. They can take on Cardinal's contract and also give us Travis Outlaw in return. If we're simply looking for expiring contracts then Denver could be considered but I'd rather bring in another young player like Outlaw.


If anything they'd give you Webster instead.



hroz said:


> We would love to take Conley or Lowry though. But I dont think you guys would part with these two theyu are serious talents.


Then theres also Crittenton.. :laugh:


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

hroz said:


> We would love to take Conley or Lowry though. But I dont think you guys would part with these two theyu are serious talents.


lowry really? we already have brooks who's at least just as good.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> I dont think we would give up Battier for Miller.
> Battier is more valuable. He should make the all defensive team this year. He always marks the number one playmaker on the other team. Then consider that we have McGrady & Wells as the other two SG/SFs there really isnt any room left in the rotation. Luther might sneak in for a few minutes as well.
> 
> We would love to take Conley or Lowry though. But I dont think you guys would part with these two theyu are serious talents.


I'm still hoping we trade for Artest to Battier's defense becomes expendable


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50867/20080214/memphis_may_make_another_deal_with_nets/

RealGM reports that Nets may trade Nachbar, Magloire and something else (perhaps one of Dallas picks) to Grizzlies for Mike Miller. Thoughts?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Are those two contracts coming off the books soon? I'd also want a pick or two thrown in.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yup they are expiring


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Well I've got no problem with it. If they throw in a pick it'd be that much sweeter, we need as many as we can get.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cardinal's contract should be included in such a deal.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^No way croco


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

HB said:


> ^No way croco


*TAKE IT!* :laugh:

I've read alot of Grizz fans saying they don't want to let go of Miller for nothing, but hell I feel like it's time to just blow it all up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If you can't get rid of Cardinal the entire process is flawed, you just have to trick another team into taking him along with Miller.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't see the rationale of trading Miller for expiring contracts and _that's it_. At all.

We're not going to be able to lose Cardinal's deal. Get a first-round pick back, for the love of God.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There is probably a better chance to get rid of Cardinal than to get a 1st rounder for Miller, at least a 1st round pick that is not in the range of 24-30.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

croco said:


> There is probably a better chance to get rid of Cardinal than to get a 1st rounder for Miller, at least a 1st round pick that is not in the range of 24-30.


I believe the opposite. I'd love to agree with you, but Cardinal's untradeable.


----------

